# Soap cutter for Identical slices.



## Carol-Ann (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,
Could you please advise which soap cutter works the best - a wire cutter or a wooden box scraper/cutter?
My aim is to have identical, straight, even, neat edges etc.
At the moment I have a homemade one and I have to trim quite a bit before I am satisfied.

Thanks
Carol-Ann


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 17, 2009)

I reckon the wire cuts cleaner than the blade. When cutting 2 day old soap with the blade, I used to have to slide each slice off the blade. The wire is so efficient in comparison (thank you Tortuga Soaps).  :wink:


----------



## tamarajane (Oct 17, 2009)

I've still not mastered "perfect" cuts. I think part of the beauty of homemade soap is the non-perfect appearance. But that's just me!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## Carol-Ann (Oct 18, 2009)

*Which cutter is best?*

Hello,
Thanks for your replies.  So it sounds as if the wire cutter is the best.
Presumably there is a website called 'Tortuga Soaps' who sells these cutters?  I buy a lot of my ingredients from a store in New Zealand, and post to South Africa relatively fast, but they do not sell the cutter.
Will try Tortuga.
Thank you,
Carol-Ann


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 18, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> A Tank is what works 'best' : http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index ... 32406b670b
> 
> But until someone buys me one (a girl can dream) I use wire wrapped around two pencils .. That is until my new Nizzy divider set arrives!
> 
> I think others will say a blade & miter box though



HA!! I got a quote on postage for a tank a while back. Sooo....the cutter is $268,postage to Brisbane $88,a grand total of USD 356,throw in a couple sets spare wires you may as well say US$400....$436 Aussie dollars! :shock: So,I'm dreaming,buuuut...getting used to my homemade cutting guide with dough scraper which cost me about 7 bucks all up!


----------



## MissyMimi (Oct 18, 2009)

If one of us was smart, we would design and make a cutter to sell to our fellow soap makers. I hand cut mine and get the ounces fairly close (anywhere from 4 1/4 oz. to 4/12 oz. bars. But some of them are even bigger and some are smaller. I save the small ones for myself and try to trim the other soap down. I use those trimmings to make soap balls or to press into molds.


----------



## MissyMimi (Oct 18, 2009)

If one of us was smart, we would design and make a cutter to sell to our fellow soap makers. I hand cut mine and get the ounces fairly close (anywhere from 4 1/4 oz. to 4/12 oz. bars. But some of them are even bigger and some are smaller. I save the small ones for myself and try to trim the other soap down. I use those trimmings to make soap balls or to press into molds.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 18, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> [quote="Bubbles Galore":1es9eog7]The wire is so efficient in comparison (thank you Tortuga Soaps).  :wink:



Hey Jenny, Kaseen has had to temporarily close her website so I couldn't see what kind of wire cutter she sells ? (assuming you meant you got one from her) .. I love the perfect angles/size etc of your soap and was wondering what mold/cutter you used ..[/quote:1es9eog7]

The mould is a home-made wooden job which I'm trialling. It's probably a bit wide at 10cm and the next will be 9cm but I love it to bits. 

I hope Kaseen (Tortuga Soaps) is ok as she has been off-line for a while. Meanwhile, I have taken a quick photo of her cutter. Her prices are so reasonable that it's really not worth making it yourself.

When you drop the wire down, you can bevel your edges with it. I have put a little pen mark about 2.5cm from the wire and this is how I get the same size each time. Just line up edge of soap to pen mark - so easy.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 18, 2009)

How does that one work Jenny? Looks like you'd stand a log on end & push it thru? :?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll post a pic from another angle Lisa. You let the log sit in it's normal position and then slice down with the wire and move the log along.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I'll post a pic from another angle Lisa. You let the log sit in it's normal position and then slice down with the wire and move the log along.



Ahh,now I get it! How simple!


----------



## Carol-Ann (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Jenny,
I think you have a very good product there and it looks professional!!!
What will you charge to make one like that?
It sounds dreadful to have to pay soooo much for a bought one as Artisan pointed out, and by the time you get it here to South Africa, you have gone bunkrupt!

I have made my own with a blade cutter, but the slice always sticks to the blade and then messes it up to get it off cleanly.  Frustrating!!

Consider making those wire cutters as per your pictures.
I will be your first customer.
Kind regards
Carol-Ann


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Carol-ann, I don't actually make those.  I purchased from a lady in Tasmania for a reasonable price. I think it was around $30 + postage. She has a web-site but it is closed at the moment.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 19, 2009)

Carol-Ann said:
			
		

> Consider making those wire cutters as per your pictures.
> I will be your first customer.
> Kind regards
> Carol-Ann



I'm not sure where in SA you are, but I bought a wire cheese slicer from PnP Hyper. It has a wooden base and the wire is strung across a swivel arm. Works like a charm.


----------



## Carol-Ann (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Bubbles Galore,
Would that be Tortuga Soap?  
I went onto the site and saw that it was closed for a while.  Will contact them again in a couple of days.
Thanks for that information and $30 won't break the bank.
Kind regards
Carol-Ann


----------



## Carol-Ann (Oct 19, 2009)

*Wire cheese cutter*

Hello Magia,
That sounds fantastic - will get hold of one a.s.a.p.
I am in Kokstad and the closest Pick n Pay would be Port Shepstone or Pietermaritzburg. 
Thanks for that info and glad to see another South African soapcrafter on this site.
This is still quite new to me but I am loving it and am getting quite daring with my recipes.
Keep in touch.
Kind regards
Carol-Ann


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

Carol-Ann said:
			
		

> Hello Bubbles Galore,
> Would that be Tortuga Soap?
> I went onto the site and saw that it was closed for a while.  Will contact them again in a couple of days.
> Thanks for that information and $30 won't break the bank.
> ...



Yes, it's Tortuga Soaps. Hopefully she will be back on-line soon.  :wink:


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 20, 2009)

I use a whatchamacallit.. router box?? It's for sawing or something. 

it's the perfect shape/size for a loaf and has markings as well as slits for straight or diagonal cuts.
I marked a spot so I know how far from the straight slit to push the end of the loaf. I use one of those "cut and scrape" kitchen tools (metal, looks like a soap cutter) and it fits in the slit.

Line up end of loaf with my mark. Slice using the slit. Push to mark. Slice. Push. Slice.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 20, 2009)

HA!  A miter box!


----------



## kaseencook (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey! 

I just thought I would chime in with some ideas! 

Sorry (Carol-Ann) that I'm not making that particular slicer any more (due to lack of time), but I have a few ideas for some DIY ones. 

I can give instructions on how to make the one I used to sell, but it does require a plunge router for most of the features, which makes it a bit more difficult for those without a router.  

The miter box idea is a great one (Outlaws), as they can be purchased at most hardware stores. Wire it also a great slicing implement. I get my steel wire from the music store. The thinnest guitar or piano wire works great (I think it's G wire for guitar), and it also very cheap (under a dollar per meter). I think if you were to get some music wire and wrap each end around some sort of handle to make a cheese-cutter like device, and use a miter box as a guide it could be an easy solution. Free style cheese wires can be a bit hard to control without a guide. 

Oh, my I have to go! If I think of any more easy DIY ideas I'll post them! 

See ya!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 2, 2009)

One of the people on another forum posted pics of one, I believe, her father made for her.  My Marine made one for me over the weekend while he was home on leave in less time than it took to make a batch of cphp.  If the moderators allow I'll post the link (not sure if posting a link to another forum is allowed), if not pm me and I'll give you the link.

I love it - its set to cut 1" slices and is 3" wide so it will easily handle either my loaves or my tubes (pvc).  Cuts cutting time down dramatically and was made with scrap lumber and spider wire (fishing line).


----------



## ezeriuke (Feb 9, 2010)

For wire cutter, can't you just use a guitar string and just use it instead of a blade in one of those blade cutters?


----------



## anna1222 (Feb 9, 2010)

Check this out:

http://shop.ebay.ca/maxiemumdeals/m.htm ... &_osacat=0

This might work! And the price is right!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 9, 2010)

o wouldnt rec a wire cutter, thats just me i have a box that makes all bars the same, i use a taping knife as a cutter.


----------



## ezeriuke (Feb 9, 2010)

They have a lot of cheese wire slicers at amazon.com, maybe they would work good? anyone tried these?


----------



## TomDillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

i use a 5 dollar miter box from the hardware store. 

it works decently for making straight uniform cuts


----------



## honor435 (Feb 9, 2010)

it doesnt cut cheese straight, maybe not soap?


----------

